# Installing a new kitchen sink



## grantbob (Aug 21, 2009)

We have bought a new sink to replace our existing one. The problem is that the new one is 2" deeper to the bottom of the drain.

Under the drain, there is a T where the other side of the sink drain come in, and below that a piece that has a nipple for the dishwasher hose. Neither of these are long enough to take out the 2". Right below these, is the trap.

My question is - if I want to keep everything else as it is, can I add the 2" between the other (exit) side of the trap and the drain pipe going to the main drain line without any problems?

Thanks.


----------



## majakdragon (Aug 21, 2009)

As long as the piping is above the pipe that exits into the wall, you will be fine. The question is a bit confusing and hard to picture. What I am saying is that you cannot have any piping dropping below the drain pipe going into the wall, and then jumping back up to it.


----------



## grantbob (Aug 21, 2009)

The top of the drain going out, is just below the top of the long side of the trap. The 2" more depth needed for this sink will make the top of trap below the outgoing drain  line.

Does anyone make a shallow sink strainer?


----------



## Redwood (Aug 22, 2009)

There are some shallow strainers...
Whether it is enough for your application I can't say.
The drain in the wall may have to be lowered.
Post a picture of your pipes under the sink and let us see what you have.
We may see something that you don't that can shorten things up a bit.

Make some garbage posts in this section to get your post count up high enough to post a picture. 
http://www.houserepairtalk.com/f55/
Start a joke thread or something...


----------



## grantbob (Aug 24, 2009)

Here's a link to some pictures. I hope this helps to clear up my question.

Sink pictures by grantbob - Photobucket


----------



## Redwood (Aug 26, 2009)

You may have just enough to make it with lower profile basket strainer assemblies and by trimming that end outlet combination waste tee.  Very hard to say for sure,

The pipe in the wall does it go horizontal or vertical?


----------



## grantbob (Aug 26, 2009)

It's horizontal.


----------



## grantbob (Aug 26, 2009)

So, everything that is above the trap (from the strainer to the trap) has to be above the horizontal outlet pipe?


----------



## Redwood (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes, And if you do have to change the height of the pipe in the wall you would have to open over to where it tee's into the vertical pipe and lower the tee.

You could also look at single basin sinks or, shallower sinks.

Basket strainer assemblies that are not double cup tend to be shallower.


----------



## Dominique (Sep 30, 2009)

If you can't figure out a good solution go back where you bought your sink and ask questions. A standard disposal should be able to fit. With a sloped drain opening your plumbing might be interesting underneath.


----------

